# lighting and heating on my columbians...



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

ok so heres the question,i have a uvb bulb and a basking bulb.teh uvb bulb doesnt put out any heat and the basking one does,of course.but do u have to have them both on t the same time or can u moderate the ubv bulb for a few hours and leave the basking bulb on for most of the day to get there heat.i plan to take them out for walks as much as i can until it gets too cold.so how much do i have to have the uvb on so they get what they need? any help would be greatly appreciated. =] 


o and one more thing.my new columbians are not eating very much is there a food that they will not turn there nose up to? im getting a little worried they were few yesterday but not very much......


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd leave them both on for the full light cycle. As for irresistible foods, live/moving prey like crickets, roaches, mealworms, earthworms, pinkies, etc might get you a better feeding response. You could also try splitting a frozen pinky lengthwise, down the center, then letting it thaw and offering(my GUs love chopped up rodents!). Best of luck to you.


----------



## AB^ (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd leave both lights on all day as well- better yet- get a MVB they produce UVB and heat.

as for eating- eggs are tegu crack. Try those- but really I had colombians that wouldnt eat anything at all for quite a few weeks and then start pigging out again for no apparent reason.

I wouldnt worry about them until they start visably losing weight.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

ok thanks.my elctricity is gonna suck tho lol.hmm i think ill try some crickets.i tryed some super worms this morning and he wouldent take em...maybe he was cold.i have heard that they wont take food if its too early.hmm pinky thing sounds kinda morbid but ill give it a try.=]


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

ok so where do i get a mvb at? yeah they didnt refuse em the other day but i dont want them getting egg every day it isnt the best for em...so iv heard anyway.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 16, 2010)

I use mega ray and have had no problems with them. Here's their website:

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.reptileuv.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.reptileuv.com/</a><!-- m -->



> pinky thing sounds kinda morbid


Frozen/thawed, don't do it to a live pinky!! Braining has been a technique used to get problem animals to eat for quite some time, this just takes it to a new level. :-D


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

haha i wouldn't do that.thanks ill check that bulb out.=]


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

wow holy expensive!!!$85 for one bulb.=/


----------



## AB^ (Sep 16, 2010)

Eggs are not good as a regular part of the diet, and it must be said that fertile eggs are much better than infertiles.

You can get a powersun bulb online- it's like $40 and will work fine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Marley, won't touch a superworm or even a cricket for that matter. But look out, if you put raw ground turkey or chicken livers in front of him. He is like a little pig eating truffles when you put the raw meat in front of him and he gets a whiff of it or tastes it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

can u give them raw beef liek hamburger meat?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

I have never tried that or heard of raw ground beef being used, however some people feed raw beef livers. You can also feed chicken gizzards, raw chicken breasts cut up to bite sized or even raw fish. Has anyone else ever fed raw ground beef?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

hmm sounds like a good idea but where do u get things like this?
i need to go shopping for some food but i have to idea where this is haha.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

AB^ said:


> Eggs are not good as a regular part of the diet, and it must be said that fertile eggs are much better than infertiles.
> 
> You can get a powersun bulb online- it's like $40 and will work fine.



Yup, just got a 100watt powersun from Amazon for $40 and some change


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

Frost, any major grocery store should carry at least most of the items I listed above, plus all of them are dirt cheap. Just look in the meat section. In Oklahoma at most stores a lb of ground turkey is under $1.50 and the same for chicken livers or gizzards. 1 lb of anything will last a while for a small tegu. You can buy more and divide into smaller ziploc bag quantities and freeze, then just thaw out what you need for a day or two in the refrigerator.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2010)

haha yeah most of the stores i went to all had the meat.gues i didnt notice before.lol but i got him eating ground turkey,i had to put some egg mixed in with it but they took it.i got him on my lap right now and hes full and licking his mouth.=]


----------

